# Introducing ourself



## Shulsen (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi, we are A couple from Holland, we are looking for A house or a Bed and Breakfast for renting in Portugal in the Algarve .
We want to emigrate to Portugal. We have A house in Holland that we can swap renting 
The intention is that one of us stays working for A period in Holland.
Does anyone has any tips????

Greetings 

Sylvia and Sjak


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello and welcome from a fellow newbee. The first thing I learnt from this forum, and the whole experience, is to obtain the services of a good accountant in Portugal. I think ultimately you will have to submit tax returns to Lisbon and if you end up having residency status here with an external, worldwide, income then you will have to declare it accurately.

Good luck..


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello

I visited my friends on the Algarve in June & fell in love with Portugal! We are moving there in a couple of weeks to a place near lisborn.
I found the best way, most efficient & cheapest, is to visit the place & find the accommodation by being there. Asking the right people at the right time can get you a good place faster than anything I know! 
Good luck


----------

